

Tiny boat uses water tension, not tiny moving parts, to move - diN0bot
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16393-tiny-boat-skims-over-water-like-a-bug.html

======
diN0bot
in case you're interested in more bug photos: <http://www-
math.mit.edu/~dhu/Climberweb/climberweb.html>

david and i worked together at the fluid dynamics lab. my job was mostly macro
photography and matlab, while he was the actual grad student doing research.
he builds robots now that emmulate biology (though not the robot boat in the
article).

